# Who's at Manchester?



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone?

I will be there with my five pug puppies on Friday. Not entered the basenji or labs as im concentrating on the pugs at the moment so just the one day for us!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

gundog day


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Not doing Manchester this year


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Not doing Manchester this year


catch up at Crufts - you know where to find me :wink:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

tashi said:


> gundog day


I just saw the picture in your album of the goldies at WKC. Are they your breeding? My basenji qualified for the Junior stakes finals on the same day and i remember watching the breeders comp and seeing the gorgeous goldies


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

not me no CC's on offer, but good luck to all who are going xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> catch up at Crufts - you know where to find me :wink:


Will do hun - I'm there all four days as usual! xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jess2308 said:


> I just saw the picture in your album of the goldies at WKC. Are they your breeding? My basenji qualified for the Junior stakes finals on the same day and i remember watching the breeders comp and seeing the gorgeous goldies


Yep they are they were all pups out of the same litter and were just 9 months old, mine is in the sig pic below


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Will do hun - I'm there all four days as usual! xx


Yep and me lol will have the kettle on :wink:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

tashi said:


> Yep they are they were all pups out of the same litter and were just 9 months old, mine is in the sig pic below


Thats great, congrats!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Not me no classes for greyhounds but is for whippets but I couldn't get the time of work


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jess2308 said:


> Thats great, congrats!


Thankyou and well done to you also


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

tashi said:


> Thankyou and well done to you also


Thank you. We got 4th overall in the finals. I was very pleased as she qualified at 8 months and was competing in the finals at 10 months so was the youngest by several months!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yep they are they were all pups out of the same litter and were just 9 months old, mine is in the sig pic below


well done. what an achievement!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> well done. what an achievement!!!


thankyou :blush:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Im not doing Manchester as both my girls are in season


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup, I'm going, will be taking 3 with me - 2 puppies and my boy on 2 CC's....


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Yup, I'm going, will be taking 3 with me - 2 puppies and my boy on 2 CC's....


Oooh, best of luck!!


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't hold your breath! LOL He's got his 2nd CC last year at Manchester and picked up another 3 RCC's last year! I don't think it will ever come but thanks anyway.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I will be there with my five pug puppies on Friday. Not entered the basenji or labs as im concentrating on the pugs at the moment so just the one day for us!





tashi said:


> gundog day





jesshan said:


> Yup, I'm going, will be taking 3 with me - 2 puppies and my boy on 2 CC's....


Good Luck to all of you. Unfortunately we couldn't get there in the end. Looking forward to hearing how you all get on and some pics


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

We'll be there with Barney and Hudson on Saturday  xx


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

Good Luck to all going - we will be there tomorrow, in the 1st class....God I hate minor puppy dog!! The judge generally doesn't get their eye in until about junior LOL


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

good luck to anyone going we went today, and all i can say was it was cold where we were benched, just like other years, nice atmosphere and nice to catch up with people


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

aurora said:


> good luck to anyone going we went today, and all i can say was it was cold where we were benched, just like other years, nice atmosphere and nice to catch up with people


How did you and the girls do Anne?

We weren't entered as I couldn't get the time off work. Then I saw the results and was so annoyed 1 in veteran dog so Owen would have qualified for 2011, and only 4 turned up for yearling dog so maybe Simba would have been placed too. Just my luck it always happens at shows I can't get to. The entries for whippets seemed quite low in the dog classes the last time I went to Manchester I think there was 30 entered in post grad dog.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Freyja said:


> How did you and the girls do Anne?
> 
> We weren't entered as I couldn't get the time off work. Then I saw the results and was so annoyed 1 in veteran dog so Owen would have qualified for 2011, and only 4 turned up for yearling dog so maybe Simba would have been placed too. Just my luck it always happens at shows I can't get to. The entries for whippets seemed quite low in the dog classes the last time I went to Manchester I think there was 30 entered in post grad dog.


nothing in the breed classes, the classes where huge, Meg is not ready for Post grad yet, she's only just out of junior and because there were no graduate or special beginers had to put her in Post grad and move Poppy up to Limit, and they were the 2 biggest classes, 25 in Post grad of all ages. Missed the stakes class due to being in the long post grad class,

don't know why these champion shows don't do at least the special yearling class, as it is a qualifying class for crufts, what the point of it being a qualifying class when hardly any shows bother to put it on:nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We had a rubbish day.. The best we got was a 3rd and a 5th in some quite poor classes! BUT, the dogs all went really well and enjoyed it which is all that matters  I spent a small fortune though, i always seem to spend loads at Manchester lol


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

Missed Theo's class due to a 30 mile diversion on the A1 due to the entire southbound carriageway being closed for overnight roadworks but it was still closed at about 8am apparently!!!! annoyed about that!

Brad got VHC in Open dog....OK not too bad but my little Taz got 1st in Minor Puppy bitch so has qualified for Crufts 2010!!!! REALLY PLEASED AT THAT!:smile5:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

jesshan said:


> Missed Theo's class due to a 30 mile diversion on the A1 due to the entire southbound carriageway being closed for overnight roadworks but it was still closed at about 8am apparently!!!! annoyed about that!
> 
> Brad got VHC in Open dog....OK not too bad but my little Taz got 1st in Minor Puppy bitch so has qualified for Crufts 2010!!!! REALLY PLEASED AT THAT!:smile5:


Thats a shame that you missed your class due to stupid diversions 

Well done with your little Taz  But dont you mean Crufts 2011


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Brad got VHC in Open dog....OK not too bad but my little *Taz* got 1st in Minor Puppy bitch so has qualified for Crufts 2010!!!! REALLY PLEASED AT THAT!:smile5:


We have a pup called Taz too  Short for the Tasmanian Devil 

We're not going this year. Nuala is in season and the pups aren't 6 months until Tuesday.

Good Luck everyone, hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> nothing in the breed classes, the classes where huge, Meg is not ready for Post grad yet, she's only just out of junior and because there were no graduate or special beginers had to put her in Post grad and move Poppy up to Limit, and they were the 2 biggest classes, 25 in Post grad of all ages. Missed the stakes class due to being in the long post grad class,
> 
> don't know why these champion shows don't do at least the special yearling class, as it is a qualifying class for crufts, what the point of it being a qualifying class when hardly any shows bother to put it on:nonod::nonod::nonod:


Hi Ann
Sorry to hear you didn't have such a good day. We nearly got there, the organiser rang us late on wednesday to see if we could bring our stand, unfortunately at such late notice we were already committed to other things. Oh well hopefully catch up with you later in the year.Any idea whats happened to pommum?
All the best


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Ann
> Sorry to hear you didn't have such a good day. We nearly got there, the organiser rang us late on wednesday to see if we could bring our stand, unfortunately at such late notice we were already committed to other things. Oh well hopefully catch up with you later in the year.Any idea whats happened to pommum?
> All the best


Hi Laura,,

sorry you never made the show, not sure about sarah, as not seen her for a while

se you soon

Anne


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

mistymilo said:


> Thats a shame that you missed your class due to stupid diversions
> 
> Well done with your little Taz  But dont you mean Crufts 2011


Ha ha.... yes - 2011, long day with not much sleep the night before....getting too old for this! :wink:


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

alaun said:


> We have a pup called Taz too  Short for the Tasmanian Devil


Yes she was going to be caled Parkbow Tasmanian Devil but thought it was too much of a boys name so changed her to She Devil but Taz sort of stuck with her - she is like a tasmanian devil rushing around everywhere. LOL


----------

